# Raven, Wulfie and Della SDA brags!



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

This weekend Tim and I trialed Ray, Wulf and Della at the SDA/UKC Dogsport trials held at the UKC Premier.

Saturday Raven and I earned our Police Dog 1 (PD1) title, with a second place finish in the PD1 class. She also came in 4th out of a field of more than a dozen dogs in SDA's first annual "Hardest Hitter" courage test competition. Actually, she initially tied for 3rd but in a run off she lost out to the male by a measily 1 point.

Tim and Wulf earned their Police Dog 1 Obedience title Saturday too, just narrowly missing getting the full PD1 title due to some hiccups that were partly related to a dog having WAY too much fun in protection, and partly handler error due to our inexperience in this venue (we'd only ever seen one, badly executed, PD1 routine before and never done one). Wulfie also came in 5th in the Hardest Hitter competition.

And Sunday Tim and Della also earned their PD1 title. I was especially proud of them since we just switched handlers recently and Della and Tim have only been working together for about 2 weeks. She's also much less seasoned to doing protection with a bite suit than our other two and most of this was quite new to her since she spent the majority of the spring on training hiatus to take care of her litter of pups. She'd only seen most of the PD1 protection exercises once or twice before trial, and had never done a courage test under gunfire until trial day. I'm so proud of both of them, they did great!

I've got a ton of pictures to sort through and upload and then I'll post them.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Chris & Tim...that's AWESOME. Big Congratulations!!! With all those letters behind your dog's name, it's starting to look like "agility"...LOL.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome. I'm sad I missed that contest on Saturday


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

WTG Chris, Tim, Raven, Della and Wulf. Is Wulfie sulking cuz he finished behind his *kid* SISTER in the hardest hitter competition???


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks, everyone!

Ruq,
LOL.. he may be sulking a bit, but he'll keep it to himself or she'll kick his butt and he knows it.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

What a great weekend!
A BIG







Tim & Chris


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Awesome job guys! Gianna says WTG Mommy Della, Auntie Raven, and Uncle Wulfie!!!!!


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)

That's awesome!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big, BIG congrats you two!! Sounds like it was a great weekend!

I just want to say how very proud I am of the hard work Tim and you are doing.. Taking your HOT dogs and titling them in the different venues!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That is just AWESOME!!! Wish I could have been there to see it all. Looks like the Wildhaus dogs really did well, as usual!

Congrats on taking on these new venues, and kicking butt!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Sounds like fun. Congrats.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildThanks, everyone!
> 
> Ruq,
> LOL.. he may be sulking a bit, but he'll keep it to himself or she'll kick his butt and he knows it.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_PChris & Tim...that's AWESOME. Big Congratulations!!! With all those letters behind your dog's name, it's starting to look like "agility"...LOL.


Ha, I thought the same thing! 
Big congrats to you, Tim and the Wildhaus gang~You looked great out there, and it only rained one day!!
Scroll down for a sneak peak of Wulf on the Hard Hitter contest: Courtesy of Meb.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1107986&page=1#Post1107986


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:With all those letters behind your dog's name, it's starting to look like "agility"...LOL.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks, everyone!









I posted LOTS of pictures here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1109600#Post1109600


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Awesome!!! Congrats!!! Sounds like it was a great weekend.

I have to admit when I saw RAven I thought it was Shannon's Little Raven. Soon I am sure.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats to you all!


----------

